# length and height.



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i just measured mishkin and he's 5.9 inches tall and 9.1 inches long from his neck to base of tail, is that pretty normal for his age? he weighs around 3.6lbs and he's 14 weeks and three days.

thanks


felicity


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> i just measured mishkin and he's 5.9 inches tall and 9.1 inches long from his neck to base of tail, is that pretty normal for his age? he weighs around 3.6lbs and he's 14 weeks and three days.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...



That sounds a little out of proportion to me. Maybe it is the way he is measured. Use the indention on the shoulders (between the front legs) and measure from there to where the tail starts on the body. The height sounds about right for this age, but I think the length is just measured wrong. They do go through a lanky stage around this age.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The Maltese standard calls for the same distance from shoulder to floor and base of neck to tail. No dimensions are given for puppies, but I would assume a puppy should follow the standard also.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> The Maltese standard calls for the same distance from shoulder to floor and base of neck to tail. No dimensions are given for puppies, but I would assume a puppy should follow the standard also.
> 
> http://www.americanmaltese.org/[/B]



Actually, puppies can grow in different directions at different ages. I've been told by more than one professional handler that there are certain ages where you can get a good indication for the future. Some evaluate the pup in the first 24 hours, then again at eight weeks. As they mature, some may go through stages of being a little out of proportion, but, I'm told that they will go back to this original "shape" at maturity. I think this little one is just going through that lanky stage, and the measure is not true.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

okay, i measured him again, from the shoulder indent to where his tail starts and he measured 7.9. i also measured his height again, he's the same all across his back and he's 6.3 inches tall.

i'm not too worried because puppies do grow in spurts but i was just curious if he was in the average range. does 7.9 sound okay for his height?

felicity


----------

